# Doordash’a laughable pay



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I have done a few Doordash deliveries and they have paid well but because the clients leave good tips. Like today I did a $6 dash, the client gave me a $4 tip. Doordash paid $2. Really? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it's only downhill from here. Enjoy your $2, until it drops to $1.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Wait until these show up as the payout ($2.00), it is even more laughable.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> Wait until these show up as the payout ($2.00), it is even more laughable.


Saw one of those the other day. &#129315;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it's only downhill from here. Enjoy your $2, until it drops to $1.


Yes after further consideration DD and it's affiliate partners have decided that you will earn more cash if you work for free.

Free=More trips, More trips=More tips

Now watch some dumb ass be out there delivering sandwiches in a 2019 Tahoe hunting tips.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes after further consideration DD and it's affiliate partners have decided that you will earn more cash if you work for free.
> 
> Free=More trips, More trips=More tips
> 
> Now watch some dumb ass be out there delivering sandwiches in a 2019 Tahoe hunting tips.


Ordered UE once because I had a credit and wanted to see how it works from the customer's side. Dude rolled up in a newish Escalade &#128580;



DiceyDan said:


> Wait until these show up as the payout ($2.00), it is even more laughable.


I've received offers as low as $2.85. Would love to meet the pinhead that took it &#128514;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Ordered UE once because I had a credit and wanted to see how it works from the customer's side. Dude rolled up in a newish Escalade &#128580;
> 
> 
> I've received offers as low as $2.85. Would love to meet the pinhead that took it &#128514;


If I was driving an Escalade, it wouldn't move for anything less than $20 per 15 minutes, rather pax or deliver.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Ordered UE once because I had a credit and wanted to see how it works from the customer's side. Dude rolled up in a newish Escalade &#128580;
> 
> 
> I've received offers as low as $2.85. Would love to meet the pinhead that took it &#128514;


There is a guy in my area, drives an SUV, his acceptance rate is....100%. Mine is high right now at.....35%. I don't know how many orders $4 or under (some as low as $2) I decline. He takes them all. AND he has one of those HUGE DD car toppers. The ones that take up literally THE WHOLE ROOF.

Well dork head got pulled over because the lights on the topper, along with the lights he has strung on his grille, flash colors. Which is illegal because it mimicks an emergency vehicle. Class 1 misdemeanor. LOLOLOL. Has to go to court next week and he thinks he is going to argue with the judge without a lawyer because "he's been doing it for years". Freaking tool, he's the worst tool in the tool box. Probably an awl, those are kind of useless.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

When they changed the payout it was nice for a while. $7-9 an order. Now $4-5. Been a lot busier with GH lately.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> There is a guy in my area, drives an SUV, his acceptance rate is....100%. Mine is high right now at.....35%. I don't know how many orders $4 or under (some as low as $2) I decline. He takes them all. AND he has one of those HUGE DD car toppers. The ones that take up literally THE WHOLE ROOF.
> 
> Well dork head got pulled over because the lights on the topper, along with the lights he has strung on his grille, flash colors. Which is illegal because it mimicks an emergency vehicle. Class 1 misdemeanor. LOLOLOL. Has to go to court next week and he thinks he is going to argue with the judge without a lawyer because "he's been doing it for years". Freaking tool, he's the worst tool in the tool box. Probably an awl, those are kind of useless.


You don't need a lawyer for traffic court &#128514; so he's right, most of the time police will not show up for court unless your a jerk to them, either your ticket will be reduced or just pay the court fee.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> You don't need a lawyer for traffic court &#128514; so he's right, most of the time police will not show up for court unless your as jerk to them, either your ticket will be reduced or just pay the court fee.


But he said he's fighting it. And I'm quite sure there is a difference between traffic court and a Class 1 Misdemeanor


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> But he said he's fighting it. And I'm quite sure there is a difference between traffic court and a Class 1 Misdemeanor


Oh okay


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kewl-driver said:


> Oh okay


Class 1 Misdemeanor, blue lights or red lights on top of vehicle


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> I have done a few Doordash deliveries and they have paid well but because the clients leave good tips. Like today I did a $6 dash, the client gave me a $4 tip. Doordash paid $2. Really? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Isn't it same as pizza delivery boys, where they live on tips!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Damn Boy said:


> Isn't it same as pizza delivery boys, where they live on tips!


 I have delivered pizza. Made more money at it than with Uber if you consider all expenses. People that deliver pizza also get an hourly rate. You get a real check every 2 weeks covering taxes, social security, unemployment and workman's comp. Cash everyday for tips.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> I have done a few Doordash deliveries and they have paid well but because the clients leave good tips. Like today I did a $6 dash, the client gave me a $4 tip. Doordash paid $2. Really? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


You're better off getting a job at mcdonalds.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

OG ant said:


> You're better off getting a job at mcdonalds.


with the economy as strong as today, It is no brainer to get a full-time job.


----------

